# My LGB 2017D trash 'n bash revisited



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

As some of you might remember I decided about a year ago to "Americanize" my 2017 "Americanized Stainz.....  I wasn't entirely happy with the outcome because the cab still looked kind of funny with the European "porthole" end windows. I was given a cab from an Aristo c-16 and recently decided it was time to install it in place of the modified LGB one...which (of course) led to even more meatball surgery. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

I still need to finish up a few things, paint it and get some decals, but here's how it looks this evening....









Anyway, the steps of the sacrilege are here: www.catfish-hollow.com/StainzBash.html


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

More progress..... Yes, the colors are a bit bright, my weathering process will mute them considerably.










I ordered custom decals off Stan Cedarleaf today... I wonder if he'd even recognize this as the little green monster he sold me? lol.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Would never have know it was the same loco, Allen....  You've done a great job......  

decals are in the mail... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know whether it is "done", but I quit, lol. 










Too bad I'm gonna have to dismantle the layout soon....


----------

